# Brand new 645CiC sitting right in front of me



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

We just got a new 645Ci Convertible in and it's sitting in the service lane right in front of me. It's pretty nice looking, inside and out and the convertible top looks like they took a page out of the F360 Spyder's book of design.

Sorry, no pics - as I have no camera (I can't lug that DSLR everywhere you know...)


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

Cool...I can't wait to see pics!

But shouldn't this be in the 6-series forum?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2004)

Were you able to keep your breakfast down?


----------



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

TD said:


> Were you able to keep your breakfast down?


It's not THAT bad 

But it's not a hot design at the same time...


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

For me, it's the first Bangle design I liked right out of the gate. I'm still getting used to the 5 and 7.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Congratulations on the new 6! Pics please........


----------



## fabuluss25 (Jul 24, 2003)

Give the car moment before you past judgement. I just saw a new six a the dealership and it looked as good as anything i have seen on the road in long time. Its one thing to see pics but when see it in person you may have second thoughts.


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

The 6 series is the first Bangle design that I enjoy looking at. Saw a coupe the other day and a convertible, both look nice. Does the interior look like the 5 series? If it does, that'll be a low point. The 5 is growing on me though, the interior is still horrible (in my opinion).


----------



## DDB (Feb 14, 2003)

M5 LITE said:


> We just got a new 645Ci Convertible in and it's sitting in the service lane right in front of me. It's pretty nice looking, inside and out and the convertible top looks like they took a page out of the F360 Spyder's book of design.
> 
> Sorry, no pics - as I have no camera (I can't lug that DSLR everywhere you know...)


I saw both a coupe and convertible at my local dealership recently. I almost threw up. I had to get home fast and sit in my E39 (garaged for winter) just to make myself feel better.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Z06 here we come :thumbup:


----------

